# Rainy day?



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a young V and it is supposed to rain all day today. I usually have him outside for hours playing but it's storming outside and is full of energy. When he's inside he likes to roam and usually causes trouble. I've tried to get him to play inside but he's more interested in roaming around the house. What are some good rainy day activities?


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

This won't help for today, but we found these interactive puzzle dogs which do a great job entertaining our V on rainy days. There aren't a lot of toys that can hold up to a V but this brand is great. Here are the two we got:

http://www.planetdog.com/orbee-tuff-snoop
http://www.planetdog.com/orbee-tuff-mazee

The first one will entertain her for a while, especially if you can stuff it with larger, square like treats that are more difficult to get out. If you put smaller treats in, they're too smart and will get them out very quickly/easily. These mentally tire them out too, which is an added bonus. 

Another thing we do on rainy days is take her to a dog friendly place like Lowe's or Home Depot for some socializing. More mental stimulation to tire her out. If she's in a chewing mood, filling a Kong with peanut butter or yogurt and freezing it is always fun. We've been giving our pup Himalayan Chews lately too instead of rawhide or bully sticks. She's pretty into them! They make them in all sizes: http://www.himalayandogchew.com/

Rainy days are the worst though!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Honestly, I'd throw on the rain boots & rain gear and go outside with your pup. Typically they'll play in it if you are out there. It's a great time to go to the park because no one else is there! Ours always love playing outside in the puddles, etc. 

Inside you can give him a string bone to chew on (booda bone) or a kong with peanut butter.


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

fullmanfamily said:


> This won't help for today, but we found these interactive puzzle dogs which do a great job entertaining our V on rainy days. There aren't a lot of toys that can hold up to a V but this brand is great. Here are the two we got:
> 
> http://www.planetdog.com/orbee-tuff-snoop
> http://www.planetdog.com/orbee-tuff-mazee
> ...


We had the snoop and Chloe was able to empty it in about 6 minutes. We just used her kibble. It was amazing to see her figure out what needed to be done to get it all out. However it didn't take long so we took it back and have yet to find something else. We didn't have large treats to put in it.

I also agree that if it is raining and no lightning then take her out in the rain. If they are going to hunt sometimes you do that in the rain so getting them used to the rain is a good thing.


----------

